# Stock Rooted Rom



## cckeeler (Jul 25, 2011)

I am thinking about selling my Dinc2. I want to sell the phone rooted, but I think that a stock rom would be more appropriate for someone that may or may not be experienced with rooted devices. Can anyone point me in the the direction of a stock, rooted rom for our phone?

Thanks


----------



## cvo515 (Sep 21, 2011)

http://forums.virtuo...opic,173.0.html

you may want to unroot it, or at least advise them it's rooted lol. most of america has no idea what it means or even is


----------



## cckeeler (Jul 25, 2011)

cvo515 said:


> http://forums.virtuo...opic,173.0.html
> 
> you may want to unroot it, or at least advise them it's rooted lol. most of america has no idea what it means or even is


Thanks for the link. And yes I agree that most people do not know or care whether or not a device is rooted. I am actually hoping to use the fact that it is rooted as a selling point. I also think that if someone was looking to buy a device and get into rooting that I would be able to teach that individual what little I know about it XD. I just don't want to set someone up with a rom from the get go that isn't fully functional.

Thanks again.


----------

